# Pooping



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

One of my new Lorenzo seems to be stuck in mid-poop. Is there anything I can do to help him along or is it better to leave him alone?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It's ok, everyone can breathe easily again. Pooping crisis is over.



(sorry Im a new frog parent)


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I've found that newspapers and magazines taped to the outside of the viv facing in really seem to help! 

Glad everything came "out" okay!


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

^ lol. yeah or reptiles magazine


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Heh, thanks for the help!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I would have stopped in mid push too if you were sitting there watching


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Eric Walker said:


> I would have stopped in mid push too if you were sitting there watching


LOL!!!!!!


(added text since messages too short warning came)


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Eric Walker said:


> I would have stopped in mid push too if you were sitting there watching


HAHA. My idea was to make it a mans bathroom with car images and reptile mags.


----------

